# Merckx MXM Anyone?



## 1-2win (Apr 22, 2004)

Any feedbacks on the MXM or the previous GX2?, weight, rigidity, finish, warranty, anything you love or don´t like (I guess I can´t use the word hate for that frame). Does it really hold its category against other great frames like Colnago or Fondriest, Pinarello,etc?


----------

